# What can I do to make my 2.8 faster?



## zakb5 (May 10, 2010)

I plan on getting an exhaust and a performance chip but otherwise I'm not sure what else to do. What else will increase my horsepower?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

There is not much to be done for the 2.8. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4862216-Turbo-Kit-question


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

There is a supercharger kit for the 2.8...but its super expensive! Since there's no turbo here...no ez HP gains from chip that increases boost! You're lookin at classical "hot rod" situation..more displacement (bore and stroke the sucker), better breathing...bigger valves, port 'n polish etc, header ...maybe larger TB, and compression ratio increase. Those are the classic HP boosting techiques...but alas...computerized engine controls etc make these very difficult if not impossible to implement on modern motor!..You want ez HP...go with a car that comes stock with turbo.


----------



## The Dub Man (May 25, 2010)

msd ignition, nitrous, header, custom intake manifold, crank pulley, high compression built head, shave the block,


----------

